# Never got a positive hpt test?



## lynn1216

im just curious if any of you didnt get a positive hpt test? like you had to get blood work done to see or even a sonogram to find out your pregnant? If you have please share your stories! and how u knew u were pregnant!


----------



## tripletsOMG

lynn1216 said:


> im just curious if any of you didnt get a positive hpt test? like you had to get blood work done to see or even a sonogram to find out your pregnant? If you have please share your stories! and how u knew u were pregnant!


my cousin keptt calling me with preg symptoms but her tests were all negitive. She tested for 2 months then finally had some blood drwn to check and she was in fact pregnant.:baby:


----------



## BackwoodsBarB

i have a friend who was vomiting and just feeling "off" so she went to the clinic and had a preg test. she tested negative, so she just kept living life as usual....she was still drinking & all that. her period never came, so she finally went in the next month for another test. still negative. she demanded bloodwork, and she turned out to be pregnant!


----------



## Tabitha83

My first pregnancy was all Neg HPT the doctor said I was lying about being pregnant until he did blood, After he told me I wasn't pregnant and I being 17 at the time went out and got drunk,Doctor calls me 2 days later and tells me that I am in fact pregnant, I felt like the biggest heel in the world.
This baby BFP still don't know why my son never showed.


----------



## geckorachel

Well my story might be a bit different and didn't have a happy ending but here goes...

I don't know when exactly I got pregnant, I was on the pill (so not trying to conceive) and went to the GP in April because my breasts were painful and she thought from how they looked and felt that I was 6 weeks pregnant, I did a pregnancy test which was negative, I then kept then getting negative tests - I was quite desperate to be pregnant as I had wanted a baby since I was only 14.

I just knew something wasn't right as I'd never felt like that before. It was shortly after the Dr appointment that I had awful cramps on my right side for a fair few days (over my hen weekend). I was convinced I was actually pregnant and did a lot of research into the hook effect and false negative tests. I was getting married in May and needed to double back the pill. I felt totally crazy by this point.

After the wedding and honeymoon I still wasn't feeling right, I convinced myself that I really ought to get off the pill as if I was pregnant I didn't want it hurting the baby. 

It wasn't until 10th July (couple of days after deciding to stop the pill) that I passed baby and frankly what looked like a placenta, I even kept it and took it to the gp and they laughed at me! I had never passed anything that looked like that and I just had a feeling. Oh and then my nipples started leaking!!! They blamed other medication I was on and had been on for 4 years for the leaking breasts! I think I didn't pass baby sooner as I was on the pill and had double backed the packets as I got married in May. 

I was irate with the GP by this point, they were so patronising to me and insisted I was having a phantom pregnancy. When I showed him the "clot" he kept asking "what do you think you have done?". Anyhow, I couldn't simply bin the "clot" as it felt wrong, husband must have thought I was barmy, I insisted we give it a burial, and I am so glad we did. I couldn't forgive myself if I binned my baby!

Went for a private scan (£25) after I passed baby as I needed answers and they said my uterus was enlarged and would only be like that if I was or had been pregnant, they were lovely and rescanned me for no charge 10 days later and it had shrunk back down. Was so angry and upset with the NHS. If they had listened to me and sent me for a scan I would have had an answer way sooner! It is sad to think that I got married with a poor dead baby in me :( 

From looking at pictures online I believe baby was 8-9 weeks old when it stopped growing but I must have taken at least 12 weeks to pass it, probably with the pill etc. I have read most people tend to take about 8 weeks for this to happen naturally. So I have no idea how long it would have taken the hcg levels to drop to nothing to mean I had not enough in my system when tested in April. Its still all very confusing for me.


Just makes me appreciate this pregnancy all the more :) and when I got a positive test it was AMAZING!!! Sorry to babble and I hope that makes sense! x


----------



## leahsbabybump

geckorachel said:


> Well my story might be a bit different and didn't have a happy ending but here goes...
> 
> I don't know when exactly I got pregnant, I was on the pill (so not trying to conceive) and went to the GP in April because my breasts were painful and she thought from how they looked and felt that I was 6 weeks pregnant, I did a pregnancy test which was negative, I then kept then getting negative tests - I was quite desperate to be pregnant as I had wanted a baby since I was only 14.
> 
> I just knew something wasn't right as I'd never felt like that before. It was shortly after the Dr appointment that I had awful cramps on my right side for a fair few days (over my hen weekend). I was convinced I was actually pregnant and did a lot of research into the hook effect and false negative tests. I was getting married in May and needed to double back the pill. I felt totally crazy by this point.
> 
> After the wedding and honeymoon I still wasn't feeling right, I convinced myself that I really ought to get off the pill as if I was pregnant I didn't want it hurting the baby.
> 
> It wasn't until 10th July (couple of days after deciding to stop the pill) that I passed baby and frankly what looked like a placenta, I even kept it and took it to the gp and they laughed at me! I had never passed anything that looked like that and I just had a feeling. Oh and then my nipples started leaking!!! They blamed other medication I was on and had been on for 4 years for the leaking breasts! I think I didn't pass baby sooner as I was on the pill and had double backed the packets as I got married in May.
> 
> I was irate with the GP by this point, they were so patronising to me and insisted I was having a phantom pregnancy. When I showed him the "clot" he kept asking "what do you think you have done?". Anyhow, I couldn't simply bin the "clot" as it felt wrong, husband must have thought I was barmy, I insisted we give it a burial, and I am so glad we did. I couldn't forgive myself if I binned my baby!
> 
> Went for a private scan (£25) after I passed baby as I needed answers and they said my uterus was enlarged and would only be like that if I was or had been pregnant, they were lovely and rescanned me for no charge 10 days later and it had shrunk back down. Was so angry and upset with the NHS. If they had listened to me and sent me for a scan I would have had an answer way sooner! It is sad to think that I got married with a poor dead baby in me :(
> 
> From looking at pictures online I believe baby was 8-9 weeks old when it stopped growing but I must have taken at least 12 weeks to pass it, probably with the pill etc. I have read most people tend to take about 8 weeks for this to happen naturally. So I have no idea how long it would have taken the hcg levels to drop to nothing to mean I had not enough in my system when tested in April. Its still all very confusing for me.
> 
> 
> Just makes me appreciate this pregnancy all the more :) and when I got a positive test it was AMAZING!!! Sorry to babble and I hope that makes sense! x

OMG that is awful :hugs: so sorry for your loss
i know its no conselation but i would sue them that doctor needs to given punishment for treating you that way it is out of order and laughing at you that is a discrace :nope: so sorry you had to go through that


----------



## leahsbabybump

if people are interested in not knowing about pregnancy there is show that comes on d-max on sky called dint know i was pregnant  its good


----------



## geckorachel

oooh I have been wanting to watch that show but I cant get it here and they only seem to have short clips online?x


----------



## geckorachel

leahsbabybump said:


> geckorachel said:
> 
> 
> Well my story might be a bit different and didn't have a happy ending but here goes...
> 
> I don't know when exactly I got pregnant, I was on the pill (so not trying to conceive) and went to the GP in April because my breasts were painful and she thought from how they looked and felt that I was 6 weeks pregnant, I did a pregnancy test which was negative, I then kept then getting negative tests - I was quite desperate to be pregnant as I had wanted a baby since I was only 14.
> 
> I just knew something wasn't right as I'd never felt like that before. It was shortly after the Dr appointment that I had awful cramps on my right side for a fair few days (over my hen weekend). I was convinced I was actually pregnant and did a lot of research into the hook effect and false negative tests. I was getting married in May and needed to double back the pill. I felt totally crazy by this point.
> 
> After the wedding and honeymoon I still wasn't feeling right, I convinced myself that I really ought to get off the pill as if I was pregnant I didn't want it hurting the baby.
> 
> It wasn't until 10th July (couple of days after deciding to stop the pill) that I passed baby and frankly what looked like a placenta, I even kept it and took it to the gp and they laughed at me! I had never passed anything that looked like that and I just had a feeling. Oh and then my nipples started leaking!!! They blamed other medication I was on and had been on for 4 years for the leaking breasts! I think I didn't pass baby sooner as I was on the pill and had double backed the packets as I got married in May.
> 
> I was irate with the GP by this point, they were so patronising to me and insisted I was having a phantom pregnancy. When I showed him the "clot" he kept asking "what do you think you have done?". Anyhow, I couldn't simply bin the "clot" as it felt wrong, husband must have thought I was barmy, I insisted we give it a burial, and I am so glad we did. I couldn't forgive myself if I binned my baby!
> 
> Went for a private scan (£25) after I passed baby as I needed answers and they said my uterus was enlarged and would only be like that if I was or had been pregnant, they were lovely and rescanned me for no charge 10 days later and it had shrunk back down. Was so angry and upset with the NHS. If they had listened to me and sent me for a scan I would have had an answer way sooner! It is sad to think that I got married with a poor dead baby in me :(
> 
> From looking at pictures online I believe baby was 8-9 weeks old when it stopped growing but I must have taken at least 12 weeks to pass it, probably with the pill etc. I have read most people tend to take about 8 weeks for this to happen naturally. So I have no idea how long it would have taken the hcg levels to drop to nothing to mean I had not enough in my system when tested in April. Its still all very confusing for me.
> 
> 
> Just makes me appreciate this pregnancy all the more :) and when I got a positive test it was AMAZING!!! Sorry to babble and I hope that makes sense! x
> 
> OMG that is awful :hugs: so sorry for your loss
> i know its no conselation but i would sue them that doctor needs to given punishment for treating you that way it is out of order and laughing at you that is a discrace :nope: so sorry you had to go through thatClick to expand...


Thanks :) I did consider making formal complaints but I was so lacking in energy! It just goes to show that you really should trust your instincts, I simply don't trust medical professionals anymore, not looking forward to having to go into hospital to give birth because of this. However, I'm just so happy that I did get a positive test and all seems to be going well thus far, found out yesterday we are having a little girl :) Best of luck with your pregnancy! xxxx


----------



## Maxi

geckorachel said:


> Well my story might be a bit different and didn't have a happy ending but here goes...
> 
> I don't know when exactly I got pregnant, I was on the pill (so not trying to conceive) and went to the GP in April because my breasts were painful and she thought from how they looked and felt that I was 6 weeks pregnant, I did a pregnancy test which was negative, I then kept then getting negative tests - I was quite desperate to be pregnant as I had wanted a baby since I was only 14.
> 
> I just knew something wasn't right as I'd never felt like that before. It was shortly after the Dr appointment that I had awful cramps on my right side for a fair few days (over my hen weekend). I was convinced I was actually pregnant and did a lot of research into the hook effect and false negative tests. I was getting married in May and needed to double back the pill. I felt totally crazy by this point.
> 
> After the wedding and honeymoon I still wasn't feeling right, I convinced myself that I really ought to get off the pill as if I was pregnant I didn't want it hurting the baby.
> 
> It wasn't until 10th July (couple of days after deciding to stop the pill) that I passed baby and frankly what looked like a placenta, I even kept it and took it to the gp and they laughed at me! I had never passed anything that looked like that and I just had a feeling. Oh and then my nipples started leaking!!! They blamed other medication I was on and had been on for 4 years for the leaking breasts! I think I didn't pass baby sooner as I was on the pill and had double backed the packets as I got married in May.
> 
> I was irate with the GP by this point, they were so patronising to me and insisted I was having a phantom pregnancy. When I showed him the "clot" he kept asking "what do you think you have done?". Anyhow, I couldn't simply bin the "clot" as it felt wrong, husband must have thought I was barmy, I insisted we give it a burial, and I am so glad we did. I couldn't forgive myself if I binned my baby!
> 
> Went for a private scan (£25) after I passed baby as I needed answers and they said my uterus was enlarged and would only be like that if I was or had been pregnant, they were lovely and rescanned me for no charge 10 days later and it had shrunk back down. Was so angry and upset with the NHS. If they had listened to me and sent me for a scan I would have had an answer way sooner! It is sad to think that I got married with a poor dead baby in me :(
> 
> From looking at pictures online I believe baby was 8-9 weeks old when it stopped growing but I must have taken at least 12 weeks to pass it, probably with the pill etc. I have read most people tend to take about 8 weeks for this to happen naturally. So I have no idea how long it would have taken the hcg levels to drop to nothing to mean I had not enough in my system when tested in April. Its still all very confusing for me.
> 
> 
> Just makes me appreciate this pregnancy all the more :) and when I got a positive test it was AMAZING!!! Sorry to babble and I hope that makes sense! x

I have a similar story :(

Also had no positive hpt and thanks to being out in the middle of no where didnt really go to see doctor until I started bleeding heavily and passing what looked like Liver...

Everything points to being pregnant and the gp I saw just days after I had stopped bleeding said that I was quite a bit further along than just being able to have a natural solo exit :(

But the stupid woman that I just happened to get lumped with on the first day of the bleeding just would NOT listen to me, I even suggested phantom pregnancy myself to her - in case it would get me a test or a scan...

Nope, she just refered me straight to a shrink and sent me out...

Lucky for me it seems that losing one prepares your insides better for the next as literally 10 days after bleeding I must have conceived this LO <3

Funny thing is that as soon as you are proved pregnant they tell you to follow your instincts and stuff, but until its proved they call you a mad woman...
Urgh


----------



## Dinah93

The chemical which makes home pg tests work has gone from your body by the end of the first trimester, so some people may just have a 'hmm, periods have been missing a while moment' and test, but because it's past this point they'd get a negative anyway.


----------



## kiki04

Thats completely untrue....

A HPT detects HCG in your urine. That is with you your entire pg otherwise it can be an indicator or things like trisomy 18, possible fetal demise before birth or low birth weights etc etc

Its what HPT's detect, its what dr's look for in a blood test (which has to be over 5) in order for you to be declared pg and it is there til birth....

When I lost my baby at 17 weeks, they did a blood draw to check my HCG levels... and they were low. Like 3000 low which is indicative of very early pg meaning my pg had stopped developing and levels were dropping.


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry, my midwife was the one who told me they dropped off sharply after the first trimester and could no longer be used to reliably indicate pregnancy. We were discussing phantom fake results at the time.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Dinah93 said:


> Sorry, my midwife was the one who told me they dropped off sharply after the first trimester and could no longer be used to reliably indicate pregnancy. We were discussing phantom fake results at the time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_chorionic_gonadotropin

Scroll down to reference levels and you'll see that even in late pregnancy, there should still be plenty of hormone enough to give a positive on any decent test.

Since my leftover tests expire the month that my little one is due, I did one for giggles about 2 weeks ago (18 weeks pregnant) after reading about the hook effect and it was still a blazing positive.


----------



## Mellybelle

I've often wondered about the 'hook effect' and i've read loads of threads. Apparently it is when the hcg gets so high that it confuses the test and the test gives a negative. During this pregnancy i;ve tested often. Like VERY often. Very early with barely-there lines, at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 15 weeks, 18 weeks, even 25 weeks. Each and every time there is a blazing positive, and i often have to wait for the control line to appear! Would love to hear from others who've tested later in pregnancy and what result appeared!


----------

